# H&R Deluxe Topper M488 Questions



## chrisu (Dec 7, 2004)

Morning all,

I recently received a .410 shotgun from a relative. It used to be my Grandmothers rabbit gun and I couldn't be happier to have this stay in the family. I have searched a bit on the internet for some information about this gun and have found little. I am hoping that someone might see this thread and have some ideas where I could get a bit more info.

This gun is in fair/good condition and after I have it gone over by a local smith, I intend to put some shells through it - legend has it, that Grandma could be counted on for putting some rabbit in the pot!:lol: 

Thanks!


----------



## PrtyMolusk (Aug 13, 2000)

Howdy-

Harrington and Richardson Firearms (H&R) was purchased a few years ago by New England Firearms. Might do a search for N.E. Firearms, but be prepared for thousands of hits....


----------



## Rupestris (Aug 25, 2000)

PrtyMolusk said:


> Howdy-
> 
> Harrington and Richardson Firearms (H&R) was purchased a few years ago by New England Firearms. Might do a search for N.E. Firearms, but be prepared for thousands of hits....


H&R/NEF are now owned by Marlin firearms. You might want to check their website.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

graybeardoutdoors.com has a whole forum dedicated to NEF/H&R shotguns, lots of info, just keep scrolling...Scott


----------

